# what does GLI mean????????????



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

like the title says what does GLI mean?


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (86_gti_8v)*

I think it's a kind of toothpaste.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (Ereinion)*

It doesnt mean anything, it's a spinnoff of GTI which is Gran Turisimo Injection
GTI was the top model for the Golf, they needed a name for the top of the line Jetta.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (Mbiggy)*

L for luxury??????????? jus guessin. Grand Luxury Injection? sounds ok i guess.
im not sure its spinoff of GTI. I think its just a trim badge for jetta so you know "its the better one" like wolfsberg on the newer jettas.....GTI had the GLX trim......dont know if thats still used for the 24v GTIs though.


_Modified by VR6GTI72 at 11:19 AM 6-21-2003_


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (86_gti_8v)*

Does it have to mean something?


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (blankmange)*

German Luxury Intercepter.........


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (vwaudichris)*

Step back in time to the mid- to late 70's. Most of the Volkswagen model range used suffixes that would give an indication of trim level and engine. As an example, a Golf would be avaialble as:
Golf (base)
Golf L (better equpiment, base engine)
Golf LD (same as above but in diesel)
Golf LS (same as above with bigger engine)
Golf GL (top-level trim, base engine)
Golf GLS (top level trim, bigger engine)
Golf GLD (same as above with diesel)
Now throw in the GTI, as a Golf model. In an effort not to dilute the name "GTI", the equivalent Jetta was named GLI, although it shared its' trim more with the Golf GTI than the Jetta GL. In other words, the GLI is Grand Lux Injection...
Just to digress, as with all naming systems, over a number of years the simplicity went away, as models such as the Golf LX, GX and Formel E. 
With the Mk2 came the continuous array of special models became routine, and the actual trim level monickers became less important. The Mk2 Golf had at least the following special models: Atlanta, Barcelona, Bistro, Black Line, Red Line, Boston, Carat, Champion, City, Cup, Edition Blue, Edition One, Fire and Ice, Flair, Fun, Function, Hit, Madison, Manhattan, Match, Memphis, Moda, Pasadena, Silverstone, Sky, Special and more...


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (Jouko Haapanen)*

Nice science you're throwin' down.....


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: what does GLI mean???????????? (vwaudichris)*

OOUH!I like that!I'm going to get that on my liscence plate dammit!Better than toothpaste at any rate...


----------

